# Zanderfutter? Lauben oder Moderlieschen?



## Straebl (8. März 2014)

Hi Leute, also ich wills gleich auf den Punkt bringen, ich hab nen Teich mit ca. 0,6 ha indem ich Karpfen und Zander setzen will, jetzt ist die Frage was soll ich am besten für Futterfische miteinbringen? Zuerst in den Sinn gekommen wären mir Lauben, Moderlieschen oder gar Schleien? Über Tipps und Anregungen würde ich mich sehr freuen  vg


----------



## schuessel (8. März 2014)

*AW: Zanderfutter? Lauben oder Moderlieschen?*

guten morgen, ich kann dir zwar nicht weiterhelfen, aber ich kann dir sagen, dass die Leute, die es vielleicht können, bestimmt erst von dir wissen wollen, wie dein Teich denn genau aussieht.
-Struktur
- tiefe
- wasserpflanzen
- ablassbar oder nicht
- sind bereits fische vorhanden 

solche sachen eben.
lad doch am besten ein paar bildchen hoch, das erfreut die gemeinde immer ungemein und motiviert zum posten.


----------



## BERND2000 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Zanderfutter? Lauben oder Moderlieschen?*

Die Laube  ist ein Flussfisch, der sich bei Dier kaum vermehren wird.
 Das Moderlieschen leicht mehrmals im Jahr ab und ist liebt kleinere Gewässer.
 Das Moderlieschen ist besser geeignet, die Frage ist aber ob so ein Kleingewässer etwas für den Zander ist.

 Wegen der geringen Größe der Moderlieschen würde ich es zusätzlich mit Rotfedern versuchen.


----------



## feko (8. März 2014)

*AW: Zanderfutter? Lauben oder Moderlieschen?*

Mich würde es mal intressieren,ob es auch Seen,Teiche usw gibt,
in denen auch ein Laubenbestand vorkommt.
Es kann doch nicht nur am Fließwasser liegen,oder etwa doch?
vg


----------



## Taxidermist (8. März 2014)

*AW: Zanderfutter? Lauben oder Moderlieschen?*

Lauben kommen auch in großen Seen vor, wie z.B. im Bodensee, oder auch in einigen Talsperren.
Dort haben sie zumindest theoretisch die Möglichkeit in fließendes Gewässer zu wandern.
Allerdings habe ich noch nie Lauben in Kleingewässern gesehen, oder von einem Vorkommen in diesen gehört, daher wird es auch keine gute Idee sein, diese als Zanderfutter in einen Teich zu setzen.(wie Bernd schon sagte!)

Jürgen


----------



## Gardenfly (8. März 2014)

*AW: Zanderfutter? Lauben oder Moderlieschen?*

Warum keine Rotaugen?
sind doch Zanderbeute Nr1 ,im Gegensatz zu Moderlieschen wachsen die auch in Größen ab die auch für Erwachsene Zander interessant sind.


----------



## marcus7 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Zanderfutter? Lauben oder Moderlieschen?*

Unser Vereinssee ist voll mit Lauben/Ukeleis. Vrmehren sich prächtig. (~75Hektar)


----------



## Sneep (8. März 2014)

*AW: Zanderfutter? Lauben oder Moderlieschen?*

Hallo,

Futterfische kenne ich vom Zoo von der Robbenfütterung. 

Du meinst aber sicher Beutefische für deinen Raubfischbestand.

Die Weißfische die du dazu verwendest, spielen ja in dem Teich noch andere Rollen als gefressen zu werden. Daher muss ein solcher Besatz genau so geplant und durchdacht werden wie jeder andere auch.
Im Zoo wird der Futterfisch gleich gefressen, dein  Beutefisch kommt aber in eine Lebensgemeinschaft zu der er passen muss. Auch wenn es nur für kurze Zeit ist.

In deinem Fall bin ich für die sicherste und einfachste Lösung.
Gardenfly hat es bereits ähnlich ausgeführt.
Rotaugen und Moderlieschen!
 Rotaugen kommen fast überall zurecht, sind eher Bodenorientiert und schlank. 
In Verbindung mit Moderlieschen haben Zander in jeder Jahreszeit Beutefische in der passenden Grösse zur Verfügung. 

Das ist für Jungzander sehr wichtigt. Fehlen passende Jungfische, haben die Jungzander im ersten Winter 
hohe Verluste, weil sie mit zu wenig Reserven in die Winterruhe gehen.

Moderlieschen brauchen ein paar Wasserpflanzen oder etwas Schilf. Hier kleben sie ihren Laich an, der vom Milchner versorgt wird. Ausserdem brauchen sie ein Mindestmaß an Deckung, sonst sind die nach 3 Wochen ausnahmslos verputzt.

Teilweise wird der Blaubandbärbling als Zanderbeute besetzt.
Ich hatte schon befürchtet, dass das hier noch jemand anbringt.
Das bitte auf keinen Fall tun. Dieser Kleinfisch fällt im Winter gelegentlich in Trupps über Karpfen her und frisst grosse Löcher in den Fisch. Er ist auch in der Lage andere Kleinfische, vermutlich durch Bakterien oder Giftstoffe, zu schädigen. Wurden Blauband und Moderlieschen gemeinsam gehalten, begannen letztere zu kränkeln und hatten eine um ein vielfaches erhöhte Sterblichkeit.

Das grössere Problem bei dir dürfte aber sein, dass Zander kleine Gewässer von 0,6 ha nicht wirklich mögen.
Die werden sich halten, aber was richtig Tolles wird da eher nicht herauskommen.

SNEEP


----------



## Hezaru (8. März 2014)

*AW: Zanderfutter? Lauben oder Moderlieschen?*

0.6 ha ist für Zander zwar nicht ideal, aber ohne andere Raubfische gehts doch ganz gut.
Laube würde von der Form her für Zander gut passen,im kleinen Teich wirds vermutlich nix werden, zu warm und zuviel Konkurenz.
Moderlieschen ist gut. Brauchen aber Deckung (pflanzen) und vertragen nicht zuviel Konkurenz.Mit Mod. ist eigentlich immer Beute die klein genug ist vorhanden. Bei Rotaugen kann es vorkommen das die RA-brut zu gross ist für die kleinen Zander, das Zooplankton wegfrisst und ALLE Zanderbrütlinge verhungern.
Ich bin hier auch für Schleien. Schleien laichen spät und die Brut ist für Zanderbrut ideal. Da beide Grundfische sind kommt die Schleienbrut den kleinen Zander sehr gelegen. Die Schleien werden bei niedrigen Tem. sehr träge und sind dann vermutlich leichte Beute und können ohne grossen Aufwand eingesammelt werden = guter Zuwachs.
Wenn zuwenig Deckung für die kleinen Zander da ist, Deckung versenken. 60er Drainagerohre, Paletten mit Teichfolie betakkert und nen Stein drauf, Seerosen usw.
Wenn genug Pflanzen vorhanden sind, würd ich Rotfedern Rotaugen vorziehen. Rotaugen und Karpfen sind schon arg hinter Laich und Brut her. 

Grüsse 

Hezaru


----------



## nostradamus (9. März 2014)

*AW: Zanderfutter? Lauben oder Moderlieschen?*

Hi,

ich persönlich habe auf verschiedene Fischarten gesetzt, so dass dem kleinen zander möglichst immer fische in der richtigen größe zur verfügung stehen. Gesetzt habe ich Moderlieschen, Schleien (Grundbesatz) rotfedern (paar wenige laichfische) sowie gründlinge.

nosta


----------



## Sneep (9. März 2014)

*AW: Zanderfutter? Lauben oder Moderlieschen?*



Hezaru schrieb:


> 0.6 ha ist für Zander zwar nicht ideal, aber ohne andere Raubfische gehts doch ganz gut.
> Laube würde von der Form her für Zander gut passen,im kleinen Teich wirds vermutlich nix werden, zu warm und zuviel Konkurenz.
> Moderlieschen ist gut. Brauchen aber Deckung (pflanzen) und vertragen nicht zuviel Konkurenz.Mit Mod. ist eigentlich immer Beute die klein genug ist vorhanden. Bei Rotaugen kann es vorkommen das die RA-brut zu gross ist für die kleinen Zander, das Zooplankton wegfrisst und ALLE Zanderbrütlinge verhungern.
> Ich bin hier auch für Schleien. Schleien laichen spät und die Brut ist für Zanderbrut ideal. Da beide Grundfische sind kommt die Schleienbrut den kleinen Zander sehr gelegen. Die Schleien werden bei niedrigen Tem. sehr träge und sind dann vermutlich leichte Beute und können ohne grossen Aufwand eingesammelt werden = guter Zuwachs.
> ...



 Hallo,

  Im Großen und Ganzen sind wir uns ja einig, in einigen Details bin ich aber anderer Meinung,

  1. Die Laichzeit des Zanders liegt so, dass die Brut dann aufkommt, wenn die Maße der geeigneten Futterfische ihre Brut hochbringt. Das ist in der Regel das Rotauge.

  Die Zanderbrut hat in aller Regel immer Beutefische in der richtigen Größe zur Verfügung. Nur wenn wegen der Witterung die Brut zum großen Teil ausfällt, sollte man mit dem Moderlieschen einen Trumpf in der Hinterhand haben.

  Das Plankton entscheidend zu reduzieren, wird der Weißfischbrut in einem natürlichen Gewässer kaum gelingen.
  Selbst wenn es gelingt, ist das ohne Bedeutung. Die Zanderbrut ist zuerst da und frisst ungestört das Plankton. Wenn die Brut anderer Arten auftaucht, schaltet der Zander sofort auf Fisch um.

  2. Eignung der Schleie. 
Schleien sind Portionslaicher, die sehr spät mit dem Laichen beginnen. Wenn endlich Schleienbrut aufkommt, ist der Zandernachwuchs schon verhungert, oder er hat es ohnehin geschafft. 

  Die Schleie laicht einfach zu spät.

Schleien sind vergleichsweise große Fische. Ihre Brut wird daher sehr schnell groß und steht in der passenden Größe nur jeweils ganz kurz zur Verfügung. Schleien sind zudem für Zanderbrut alles andere als einfach zu erbeuten.
  Schleienbrut bildet keine großen Schwärme, sondern die Tiere suchen einzeln oder in kleinen Trupps Deckung in dichten Pflanzen oder graben sich ein.

  3. Eignung der Rotfeder
  Rotfedern sind oberflächenorientierte Fische und sind hochrückiger als Rotaugen. 
  Beides nicht ideal für den Zander. Rotfedern stellen zudem höhere Ansprüche an das Gewässer.
  Schleie und Zander kommen nur gemeinsam vor bei Besatzfehlern. Beide bewohnen Seeentypen, die gegensätzlicher nicht sein können. Gleiches gilt auch für Zander und Schleie.

  Gerade Rotfedern sind zudem berüchtigt dafür bei fremder und eigener Brut herzhaft zuzulangen. Wenn es einen Friedfisch gibt, den man besser nicht mit Brut zusammenbringen sollte, ist das die Rotfeder.
  In der Zucht müssen die Elterntiere nach dem Ablaichen sofort entnommen werden, sonst bleibt vom Nachwuchs nicht viel übrig.

Ganz generell muss man zur Kentnis nehmen, dass die ganze Vermehrungsstrategie des Zanders  sich an die jeweils häufigste Art von schlanken Beutefischen im Gewässer anpasst. Nur so ist sichergestellt, dass die Brut genau dann bereit ist, wenn die Brut der Beutefische zu schlüpfen beginnt. Beide Nachkommen wachsen synchron. 
D.h. die Rotaugenbrut ist immer genau so gross wie sie gerade vom Zander gebraucht wird.
Arten wie die Schleie sind allenfalls ein Zubrot, nicht mehr.

  SNEeP


----------



## nostradamus (9. März 2014)

*AW: Zanderfutter? Lauben oder Moderlieschen?*

Hi SNEe,

kann mich deinem Beitrag nur anschließen. 

In meinem Fall sind halt die Schleien vorhanden .... .

Verwechselung
Leider habe ich wieder die rotauge gemeint, habe aber leider wieder rotfeder geschrieben.

Gründling
In meinen Augen sehr geeignet, wenn das gewässer passt! 
Nosta


----------



## BERND2000 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Zanderfutter? Lauben oder Moderlieschen?*

@Sneep 

 Einspruch!
 Der Zander ist ein Warmwasserfisch.
 Wenn dessen Brut schlüpft und mit dem Fressen beginnt, sind die Rotaugen schon 1-2 Monate mit dem Laichen durch.
 Rotaugen laichen bei mir im April, die Zander hier im Mai bis seltener Ende Juli.
 Da braucht es schon etwas anderes als Startfutter als Rotaugen, Spät, Portionslaicher oder Fische die mehrfach laichen sind da hilfreich.
 Klar sind Rotaugen das klassische Zanderfutter, in einem größeren Gewässer.

 Aber in einer Pfütze von 0,6 ha, geht es weniger um Vermehrung der Zander, als darum einzelnen Tieren auch Futter zur Verfügung zu stellen.
 Für mehr als einige wenige größere Zander reicht die Gewässergröße so oder so nicht aus.
 Rotaugen konkurrieren aber nun mal stark mit Moderlieschen, Rotfedern ungleich weniger.
 Die Rotfedern gehen an Fischbrut, aber sie fressen eben ganz anderes und nehmen zusätzlich noch Pflanzenkost.
 Möglicherweise kann so die Fischmenge also größer sein.
 Aber vor allem ist die Rotfeder viel besser an das Leben in kleinen Stillgewässern angepasst.


 Aber wie gesagt, ich halte nichts von Zandern in solchen Löchern.
 Auch der Zander ist halt ein Fisch größerer Gewässer.
 Der Fisch ist einfach heikel, in der Vermehrung, beim Sauerstoffwert und seinen Auswirkungen.
 Der ist da möglichweise noch mehr fehl am Platz, als es Welse wären, die überleben dort wenigstens.


----------



## feko (9. März 2014)

*AW: Zanderfutter? Lauben oder Moderlieschen?*

Und,vermehren die Zander sich einmal,ist der Moderlieschenbestand weg,die vertragen überhaupt keinen Fraßdruck.
Überhaupt schafft man in so einem kleinem Gewässer keinen vernünftigen Zanderbestand-weil,die fressen sich einfach die Nahrungsgrundlage weg.
Zander paßt  nicht in so eine Pfütze,wie schon mehrmals geschrieben.
vg


----------



## Sneep (10. März 2014)

*AW: Zanderfutter? Lauben oder Moderlieschen?*

Hallo Bernd mein Freund,

Einspruch abgelehnt.

Also zunächst sind wir uns mal wieder einig, was die Eignung des Gewässers für Zanderbesatz betrifft. Die Jungzander um deren Ernährung wir uns hier Sorgen gemacht haben wird es vermutlich nie geben.

Das Thema ist aber von generellem Interesse, da bei einer ausbleibenden Vermehrung des Zanders fast immer das Problem besteht, dass die Jungzander zu leichtgewichtig in den ersten Winter gehen. Es fehlt zumindest zeitweise an *geeigneten* Beutefischen.

Mit Spät- und Portionslaichern wird der Zandernachwuchs nicht weit kommen. 
Er braucht in der ersten Phase gut erreichbare Brut in Schwärmen.
Das können nur Weißfische wie Rotauge und Brassen sein.

Ein Zander holt gegenüber einem Rotaugenbrütling rasant an Grösse auf. 

Es wurde wiederholt beobachtet, dass Zander ihre Laichzeit am Reproduktionszyklus ihres jeweiligen Hauptbeutefisches anpassen. 
Der Nachwuchs trifft so auf grosse Mengen an geeigneten Beutefischen. Alles andere wäre für die Art tödlich.

Zu  den Rotfedern.

Diese halten sich tatsächlich gut in Kleingewässern. Es müssen aber die richtigen sein.

Im vorliegenden Fall haben wir einen Zander- und Karpfenbestand. Somit ist von einem See des Brassen-Typs auszugehen. Rotfedern und auch Schleien und Hechte besiedeln Seen des Hecht-Schleie Typs.

Besetzte Beutefische sind kein Fischfutter, das ist letztlich ganz normaler Besatz.
Besatz muss aber zum Gewässer passen.

Deshalb sollten wir das keiner Rotfeder antun.

SNEEp


----------



## Straebl (11. März 2014)

*AW: Zanderfutter? Lauben oder Moderlieschen?*

Hab mich zwar jetzt ein paar Tage nicht gemeldet aber die Beiträge bisher sind eigentlich recht brauchbar.

Zum Teich:
-ca. 0,6 ha groß
-bis zu 2,5m tief 
-Bodenbeschaffenheit schaut so aus, ein kleiner teil ist schlammig der Rest ist ne Mischung aus Sand und Kies
- ca. 10 m² Seerosen sind vorhanden und an ca. 20m langer Schilfgürtel
-er liegt etwa den halben Tag in der Sonne und durch die paar großen Karpfen die ich aus meinem anderen Teich umgesetzt habe ist das Wasser relativ trüb.

Mir geht es nicht wirklich drum, dass sich die Zander vermehren, falls sie es tun, ist es ein netter Nebeneffekt. Mir geht es eigentlich darum, dass sie immer genug zum Fressen/Jagen haben und dann auch zügig wachsen können.



Also wenn ich das jetzt recht verstehe sollte ich eine Mischung aus Rotaugen und Moderlieschen einbringen und dazu noch ein ein paar Schleien die stören dann quasi auch keinen?

Vg


----------



## BERND2000 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Zanderfutter? Lauben oder Moderlieschen?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd mein Freund,
> 
> Einspruch abgelehnt.
> 
> ...



 Die kleinen Zander können aber nur aufholen, wenn sie zunächst überhaupt Nahrung finden.
 In einem großen Gewässer mit verschiedenen Arten werden sie immer auch irgendetwas finden , aber in einem Kleinsgewässer mit wenigen Arten, kann schon der Start in die Hose gehen. 
 Nur wenn sie einen Blitzstart hinlegen schaffen sie es die Weißfische einzuholen, dann schaffen sie es auch noch die nächsten Jahrgang zu nutzen.
 Spät und Portionslaicher ,können da möglicherweise eine Schlüsselstellung haben weil sie den Start verbessern.

 Bei Dier in der Region kommt der Sommer gleichmäßiger und schneller. Da mögen die Zander und Weißfische fast gleichzeitig ablaichen.
 In Nordeutschland ist das aber von Jahr zu Jahr sehr verschieden. Mal laichen sie fast zeitnah, oder eben um Monate versetzt.


----------



## chef (30. März 2014)

*AW: Zanderfutter? Lauben oder Moderlieschen?*

Hatte mal einen Teich von 15 x 8m, max Tiefe am Mönch 1,30m, Zulauf aus einer Drainage, stark schwankend, Juli - Oktober oft gar nix. Hat in dieser Zeit auch oft bis zu 40 cm Wasserstand verloren! Boden Lehm und Schlamm, Wasserpflanzen wie Schilf und Seerosen. Hatte immer alles mögliche drin, Karpfen, div Weissfische, Schleien.
Hab mir mal 20 Z2 (angeblich) besorgt, waren zwischen 20 und 30 cm.
Im Herbst beim Abfischen zu den 20 grösseren Zandern noch ca 400 St Z1 drin( aber rel klein 6-10cm). Also so anspruchsvoll wie immer gesagt wird, ist der Zander dann ja wohl doch nicht....

Hab jetzt einen Teich mit 40 x 60m. Zulauf aus einem Bach, ganzjährig. Am Rand Sandboden, ab ca 3m vom Ufer Schlamm.  Max Tiefe am Mönch 1,2m.Also eigentlich ein reiner Karpfenweiher.  Hab ua auch Lauben drin, vermehren sich  prächtig. Auch der Zander laicht hier ab. 

Also ruhig mal austesten!!!!


----------

